# Man claims healing aura



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Local man claims to heal through aura imaging*

ENGLEWOOD -- When Otto Csanki was 14, a horse kicked him in the stomach. He wasn't expected to live.

"I trained horses for dressage, for circuses," Csanki, 50, said. "An Arabian stallion accidentally kicked me. I was in the hospital for 18 months. The doctors gave me little or no chance to live."

It was then the Hungarian learned he was different from others -- divinely gifted, as he might say. He healed himself by directing and redirecting healing energies he saw emanating from the healthy areas of his own body toward his afflicted area. He soon recovered from his injuries and thought no more about it.

Flash forward to February of this year.

"I lost my wife Elizabeth to ovarian cancer," he said. "It was the biggest failure of my life. I asked, 'How come I could not save her?' The answer came, 'You cannot heal one, but you can heal thousands.'"

Too late to save Elizabeth, Csanki once again came face to face with the healing power of auras as a way he could help others back to health.

Csanki began to do some research and found a company called Aura Imaging Systems, which helps people see what he says he can see already: auras and their healing properties.

"What the machine does is a significant improvement over psychic ability -- improvement in a way you can show your clients what is happening with their auras," he said.

The system is comprised of a computer, a camera and a biofeedback sensor, upon which the subject lays the left hand. It analyzes the body temperature and energy field surrounding a client. A still picture is then taken, revealing the person's aura -- a wave of textured color, which Csanki says can tell a lot about the person's mental, physical and spiritual well-being. With this information, the computer prints out a detailed analysis of the person's overall state of health.

Combined with all of this high-tech equipment is a course Csanki is taking called "Chios" (pronounced CHEE-oss) which, according to www.chioshealing.com, refers to "the upward growth of all life toward the light and enlightenment, and the struggle of the spiritual process."

"Chios is a healing method through your chakras and your auras," Csanki said. He added there are seven main chakras in the human body -- a nexus of metaphysical and/or biophysical energy, ranging from the "crown" to the "root."

Chios is taught in four levels. The first level opens the healing student's energy, color and light channeling abilities. The second expands the student's ability to draw in healing energy, the third accelerates the student's ability to draw in and channel energy, color and light and the fourth enables the student to attune others to this system of "Energy Healing."

The Web site warns that Chios and other alternative healing methods are "currently a subject of controversy and intense debate and scientific evidence of their effectiveness is only now beginning to be documented. At present, however, there is no comprehensive, definitive scientific evidence of the effectiveness of energy healing techniques."

Csanki believes modern medicines do little more than shield problems.

"Your own body does the healing," he said. "I heal others with their own energy, not mine."

So how does he do this?

"As you know, everything in the universe is energy," Csanki said. "Each different color in your aura corresponds with your energy level. The darker the color in your aura, the more significant the weakness in your energy. Brighter color, more energy."

He added to heal a body, one has to heal the mind and spirit first, because sometimes the origin of a body's disease manifests from the mind and/or spirit.

"For example, do you know what the origin of cancer is?" he asked. "Lack of love."

Csanki heals by "channeling positive energy through divine light, universal energy," he said. "I have done numerous hands-on healings."

He does not always require his aura imaging apparatus to help or heal others, nor does he always need to have a client physically present. He recounted a telephone call he received recently from a woman whose young daughter was constantly ill. Through the mother's telephone description, he envisioned the daughter's problem, which he sensed was related to a certain perfume the girl was using. He told the mother to remove the perfume and the girl would get well. She did.

For more information about Csanki and aura imaging, you can visit Csanki's Web site at www.angelshouseofhealing.com. For information on Chios Energy Field Healing, you can visit www.chioshealing.com.

You can e-mail Steven J. Smith at [email protected].

By STEVEN J. SMITH

Staff Writer


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was keeping an open mind until he used the example of what caused cancer. (!)


----------

